# Partitionnement sous High Sierra



## GoldNoway (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais tout d'abord préciser que j'utilise un MacBook Air.

Amené plusieurs fois à réinstaller Windows 8.1 pour des raisons personnelles, ma dernière réinstallation s'est faite alors que j'étais passé de Sierra à High Sierra. Là, premier problème : Au redémarrage sous Mac, lorsque je vais dans l'assistant BootCamp, le disque Windows n'est pas disponible. À noter : Ce problème s'était manifesté auparavant sur une partition Windows 8 déjà existante au moment du passage vers High Sierra ; entretemps j'ai eu un problème qui m'a forcé à réinstaller Windows.
Dans les deux cas il s'avère en maintenant Alt au démarrage que la partition Windows est bien là mais que l'assistant BootCamp côté Mac ne la reconnait plus... Et c'est la même chose du côté Windows, qui ne reconnait plus la partition Mac.






_(Au moins je peux toujours choisir Windows ou Mac en disque de démarrage)_

Par ailleurs j'ai voulu installer le logiciel Paragon HFS+ pour accéder à la partition Mac depuis le côté Windows, et il ne la trouve pas non plus !

Au final ce n'est pas forcément très gênant, mais cette situation reste tout de même assez problématique.
Je voulais donc savoir s'il y avait quelque chose à faire (réinstaller Windows ne me semble pas être une option, étant donné que ça a déjà été tenté sans succès, il me semble que ça viendrait vraiment plutôt de High Sierra ; de plus mon installation actuelle me convient parfaitement et je n'aimerais pas devoir tout recommencer une fois de plus), ou si le seul fautif était Apple, qui aurait oublié les Boot Camp sous Windows 8 en proposant le passage à High Sierra ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## GoldNoway (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Ayant finalement contacté le support Apple, je viens confirmer mes soupçons : Ce changement de comportement est uniquement dû au passage vers High Sierra. Il n'y a absolument rien à faire, à part espérer qu'une future mise à jour corrige ce bug, probablement dû aux changements de formats instaurés par Apple dernièrement sur ses disques durs.

Voilà, en espérant que ça puisse au moins aider d'autres personnes qui se posent la même question.


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2018)

Bj
Si ton MBAir a un SSD, High Sierra a du automatiquement transformer ton système de fichiers en APFS.
Je n'utilise pas Windows, mais je suppose que de ce coté il te faudrait Paragon APFS Windows


----------



## GoldNoway (20 Janvier 2018)

Merci beaucoup, je ne connaissais pas ce logiciel-ci, mais je confirme qu'à ce niveau-là tout fonctionne parfaitement


----------

